# Tandems for Small Riders



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

My wife and I would like to buy a mid- to- upper-mid end tandem (preferrably at the Chorus/Ultegra/Force level, or perhaps even DuraAce/Record/Red). Ti is probably cost prohibitive, so we've been looking at mostly aluminum, unless there are steel models.

Our problem is that we are small riders. I'm 5'9" and I ride a 50 cm c-to-c or 51 cm c-to-t. She's 5'1" and she rides a 46 cm c-to-c or 47 cm c-to-t (aka 42 cm sloping).

None of the popular manufacturers have anything in stock sizes for us.


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

Check out the 'periscope' line of Co-Motion tandems, you will definitely find what your looking for there. Great company to boot. Got a custom built for me to 'captain' @ 5' 1'', but versatile enought to have taller friends use as well. Recommmend without reservation.


https://www.co-motion.com/tandem_bikes/tandem_bikes_periscopes.html




Sue 5'9'' as captain, Adi 5'1'' as stoker. Vendor village @ Tour of CA Alps aka Death RIde


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Thank you so much! 

I spent this afternoon in the office idly daydreaming about possibilities and combinations. lol What if I can get that DI2 and Lightweight wheels on that haha 

I may even consider a three seater, with my teenaged son in the middle or the back.

Co-Motion'sprices seem very reasonable, and I have my sights on a Candy Apple Red (or Ferrari Red) and Black combo paintjob, with lots of wallet-lightening upgrades!


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

Looks like their stock 'small' size might fit also. I chose the custom Periscope model so I could use the stoker position to fit my 6 y/o (and growing) nephew + assorted adults. Give them a call and tell them your needs.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

adimiro,

Thanks so much for the recommendation to Co-Motion. The family is in the process of evaluating what exactly we want, and we are excited. 

Co-Motion told me that they will get us whatever we want, and I have my eyes on the steel racing Supremo line. I had an interesting discussion, especially sharing our tastes in handling/geometry etc. All three of us ride Colnago steels.

We tend not to like harsh aluminum but would like to keep things relatively light and rigid. Also, we are thinking of a triple tandem with SS couplers, so that the triple can be made into a standard dual, and also with a child hitch for our younger child. 

Thanks very much!


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

Sweeeet!!! Post pics when project complete!!


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I am probably not supposed to say this, but I have a used Santana Sovereign (Aluminum) size small on Tandem Magazine Classifieds for sale. I am 5'8" and my wife is 5'2".
There quite a few other tandems there as well.


----------

